# September Bass on My Baits



## Captain Ahab (Sep 19, 2007)

Bass were out and biting today. I started making my own soft plastic baits and have been putting them to good use.

Started this morning on the Delaware 












Then went to Lake Galena for some Bucket Mouth Beasts with Matt (GameFisher)


























Every single fish was caught on a bait that I made (all were on my 4" hand poured super soft plastic sticks baits) which was pretty damn incredible! Even better was the fact that they are working really well for the people that I fish with.


Heck, they even caught Matt a Channel Catfish


----------



## SMDave (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice fish! Picture #3's a hog! Nice catfish too! Did you send out the baits yet? I think I might have some time this saturday to go out and test them.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 19, 2007)

SM - I did not, been busy fishing, sorry  

I wil get you some tomorrow


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 19, 2007)

What kind of chicken are you riding in the first picture?


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2007)

Very Nice Dave! Your hooked now!


----------



## Gamefisher (Sep 20, 2007)

Good times. The catfish was fun- never caught one before. Esquired's baits really work. I was throwing other brands all day at another lake an couldn't get a bite.


----------

